# Ahh jsut taken the Picolax colonos. tomorrow!



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Good morning everyone!I have just taken the first dosage and have prepared myself for a day of making even better friends with my toilet!The stuff didnt taste too good was a bit salty and im begining to feel my stomach cramping so I guess it's about to take effect!Wish me luck!!


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

That stuff works well. It wasn't as bad for me as I thought it was going to be. Let me know how the colonoscopy goes...


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I didn't find the Picolax too bad at all. It took just over an hour to work, then got these rumblings in my colon and I was off running! One thing though, don't go too far from the toilet, I don't think I made it downstairs that day







Good luck


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

HiI know your prep is long over with now, and hope the test went well.Mine was a nightmare...as was the prep. Seems every doc has their own idea...mine was to drink 1.5 oz of phospate soda with other liquid, then an hour later take 4 docolax tabs.The phos. worked in 20 minutes...I had violent BMS....messed up a lot of stuff! I finally just-as was mentioned, stayed within 4 feet of the toilet. I set a table and chair up to do some photo album stuff I'd been putting off.My BMs continued from 4 p.m. until almost 1 p.m the next day right before my scope. I was able to sleep for about 3 hours at night...and kept dribbling watery stuff up until my exam.Crazy!Jeanne


----------

